# winger, gunners up SOG



## ajohnson (Nov 8, 2009)

looking at some gunners up SOG, how do they conpair to the other wingers on the market


----------



## Rich Martin (Jun 10, 2011)

I have never used a GU but some people say they like the release setup because of the safety. I have 1 zinger winger II, I also have one that was made in michigan that is a tank, well built but it is heavy. real no issue with the ZW.


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

I have used a GU SOG for about 5 years. Works great, easy to set up and take down, have never had any problems with it. I would recommend it.


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

I've been using 3 Gunners Up Son of a Gun launchers for over 5 years, never had a problem. If I were to buy another it would be a GU SOG.


----------



## Sleepyg (Nov 13, 2007)

I like the GU SOG alot, but I like the original GU winger better because they tend to throw further.


----------



## bama stripes (Mar 13, 2008)

I have 3 SOGs. They are reliable & fit easily in my truck. My only complaint its the distance that they can throw. This seems to be a common problem. 

Not trying to steal the OP's thread, but other than throwing smaller birds, are there any tricks out there to increase distance ?


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

bama stripes said:


> I have 3 SOGs. They are reliable & fit easily in my truck. My only complaint its the distance that they can throw. This seems to be a common problem.
> 
> Not trying to steal the OP's thread, but other than throwing smaller birds, *are there any tricks out there to increase distance *?


Use a heavier rubber tubing.


----------



## Brian Skibicki (Feb 23, 2008)

As a Gunners Up Dealer whenever anyone inquires about pricing for the Son Of a Gun model I always encourage them to consider spending the 20 extra bucks to get the full size model instead, unless the storage and transportation is an issue on a daily basis ( is - truck bed length, trailer rack, etc ) The reason being that the versatility of being able to have several different positions to set the bands, as well as the throwing distance / arch of the throw makes it worth the extra money to me and the majority of my customers. 

Regarding "tricks to increase the distance" I am wary of giving that type of advice since the individual models are designed to be used with the rubber tubing that they are shipped with, and changing it out with a different thickness or by shortening the length could potentially either void the warranty or even decrease the safety of its use. Please be careful whenever you make changes like these and understand that the GU does not endorse doing so.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Also as a GU dealer I will say that using a thicker wall tubing will give you a bigger throw while still maintaining the correct OD sizing that allows the pullies to operate correctly. No damage to the winger in any way. 

We just received a shipment of heavier wall tubing that when used will give a noticeably larger throw.


----------



## wildwindgundogs (Jan 31, 2012)

Joe Dutro said:


> Also as a GU dealer I will say that using a thicker wall tubing will give you a bigger throw while still maintaining the correct OD sizing that allows the pullies to operate correctly. No damage to the winger in any way.
> 
> We just received a shipment of heavier wall tubing that when used will give a noticeably larger throw.


Where can I get some of this thicker walled tubing?


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

Look for Thera Band Silver #21070 on Amazon.


----------



## wildwindgundogs (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you, have eve tried the gold color?


----------

